# 5 kem dưỡng ẩm da mặt đáng thử với mức giá phải chăng



## Vũ Thu Hằng (29/5/18)

Cùng chúng tôi khám phá một số loại kem dưỡng ẩm da mặt tốt với mức giả phải chăng.

Kem dưỡng ẩm da mặt tốt là một trong các yếu tố quyết định làn da có căng bóng, mịn màng hay không. Tuy nhiên, thông thường, kem dưỡng ẩm thường có mức giá khá cao. Chính vì thế, việc lựa chọn một sản phẩm vừa chất lượng vừa phù hợp với túi tiền cũng khá khó khăn. Hiểu được nhu cầu của các nàng, hôm nay, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến độc giả một số kem dưỡng ẩm tốt trên thị trường với giá cả phải chăng.

*1. NEUTROGENA HYDRO BOOST WATER GEL (GIÁ KHOẢNG 460.000 VNĐ)*
Luôn nằm trong danh sách các kem dưỡng ẩm da mặt tốt nhất, chắc chắn Neutrogena Hydro Boost Water Gel sẽ làm bạn hài lòng. Sản phẩm sẽ cấp nước và độ ẩm cần thiết cho làn da. Đặc biệt, kết cấu dạng gel sẽ nhanh chóng thấm vào da, không gây nhờn rít. Ngoài ra, Neutrogena Hydro Boost Water Gel còn hỗ trợ lớp trang điểm trông tự nhiên và căng bóng hơn. Sản phẩm không chứa cồn nên khả năng gây kích ứng da thấp.



​
*2. AVEENO POSITIVELY RADIANT DAILY MOISTURIZER BROAD SPECTRUM SPF 30 (GIÁ KHOẢNG 322.000 VNĐ)*
Được đánh giá cao về chất lượng, Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 là kem dưỡng da ẩm da mặt lý tưởng với mức giá cực kỳ phải chăng. Chất kem mỏng nhẹ, không gây nhớn rít hay bí da. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, làn da sẽ căng mượt, sắc tố da cũng trở nên đều màu và sáng hơn. Những vết thâm đen cũng dần được cải thiện từ phương diệnmàu sắc. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn có chỉ số SPF là 30 nên cũng có khả năng chống nắng.




*3. LA ROCHE-POSAY TOLERIANE DOUBLE REPAIR MOISTURIZER SPF 30 (GIÁ KHOẢNG 460.000 VNĐ)*
Luôn nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm lành tính, La Roche-Posay Toleriane Double Repair Moisturizer SPF 30 chắc chắn sẽ rất thích hợp với làn da nhạy cảm. Kem dưỡng ẩm này sẽ giúp làn da khoẻ khoắn từ bên trong, giúp làn da trông tươi tắn hơn. Kết cấu mỏng nhẹ, khả năng kiềm dầu tốt sẽ tạo một bề mặt da khô thoáng, không gây bí, nặng nề.





*4. GARNIER MOISTURE RESCUE REFRESHING GEL-CREAM (GIÁ KHOẢNG 207.000 VNĐ)*
Ngoài điểm nổi bật là chất lượng, Garnier Moisture Rescue Refreshing Gel-Cream cam kết sẽ giúp làn da căng tràn trong 24 giờ. Bên cạnh đó, sử dụng sản phẩm này, làn da luôn trong tình trạng khoẻ khoắn và có đủ lượng nước cần có. Chính vì thế, nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm kem dưỡng ẩm có khả năng giữ lâu thì hãy tham khảo sản phẩm này nhé. Đặc biệt, khi thoa lên mặt, bạn sẽ có cảm giác the mát rất tuyệt vời.




*5. FIRST AID BEAUTY ULTRA REPAIR CREAM (GIÁ KHOẢNG 690.000 VNĐ)*
Đây là sản phẩm lý tưởng cho những cô nàng sở hữu làn da khô. Kem dưỡng ẩm da mặt này có kết cấu khá dày nhưng thấm nhanh, sâu vào da. Thành phần có chứa yến mạch, bơ hạt mỡ, dầu khuynh điệp… Vì thế, làn da sẽ được săn sóc, nâng niu một cách nhẹ nhàng. Các vùng da không đều màu sẽ được cải thiện sau một thời gian. Bên cạnh cấp ẩm, First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream sẽ làm dịu và mịn da, mang đến một vẻ đẹp rạng ngời.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Được đánh giá cao về chất lượng, Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 là kem dưỡng da ẩm da mặt lý tưởng với mức giá cực kỳ phải chăng.


----------

